# Too much tailstock play??



## tool-man (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a 1 yr old Delta 46-460.  The tailstock has some play and I'm wondering if it is excessive. 

By play, I mean I am able to push it slightly in the ways (when not locked) from side to side.  Some amount of looseness is of course necessary or it would not slide.  But how much is too much.  Measuring with a dial indicator I am able to push the tailstock about 8 thousands from side to side, perpendicular to the bed of the lathe.

Everything was cleaned before measurements.  I do not think this play has gotten worse; I believe it was always like this.  There is no adjustment for this - it is the machined base of the tailstock riding (too loose) against the lathe bed ways.

Alignment with the headstock is excellent when pushed to one side, pushed to the other side it is of course off.

Is 8 thou. too much.  Should I try to put in some shims?


----------



## skiprat (Apr 21, 2014)

That would be an issue on a metal lathe but to me it seems pretty good for a wood lathe.


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 21, 2014)

Mine has always been like that too.

When you check the lineups of the centers,it's perfect.So I try to "Float it" when sliding it in place,careful not to rock it side to side.

All my pens are never out of round so I don't worry about it...but it bugs me!

When it comes time to selling it,I hope that is not a ding against it.

Steve


----------



## Swagopenturner (Apr 21, 2014)

It doesn't sound excessive, but if you do want to tighten it up, there should be a bolt or nut underneath.  Just give it a 1/8 to 1/4 turn and see if that helps.


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 21, 2014)

I also have wondered about the play in the tail stock of my 46-460.  Mine is 2 years old.  I haven't noticed it causing any problems other than when I drill my blanks on the lathe, I make sure the tail stock is locked down in the same position to avoid drilling off center.


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 21, 2014)

I've always wondered if it was that the ways are too wide,or is it the tailstock not wide enough there.I don't know how you would be able to attach a shim that is that thin,and not have it get ripped off from the sliding.

I stopped in to our local Rockler the other day.They don't have any Deltas on display anymore,but I checked for side slop in the new Jet they had there,it had like none.

GRRRRRR....

I've heard others say that there's were like that too.



Steve


----------



## SteveG (Apr 21, 2014)

The TS play is not a problem, because it goes away when you lock it down. But you do have to deal with the issue. Put a larger size (thus longer) twist bit into a tailstock chuck (as for drilling a blank). Now, with the tail stock NOT locked down, observe how much movement and off center you can see. Do both push-pull and twist CW and CCW. If you lock it down, you can lock in that amount of error. Here is the answer I use. I found (on both my Delta and Jet) what will result in the best alignment. For the Delta, it is to hold the TS pulled to the side of the ways closest to me, then lock it down. The Jet calls for twisting it clockwise as I lock it down. These actions are now automatic, and done each time. So I get consistent results. Try this and see your own results. It made significant improvements for drilling blanks.


----------



## tool-man (Apr 21, 2014)

I have been doing pretty much as you suggest from day one. It is interesting to note that others have experienced this issue too. 




SteveG said:


> The TS play is not a problem, because it goes away when you lock it down. But you do have to deal with the issue. Put a larger size (thus longer) twist bit into a tailstock chuck (as for drilling a blank). Now, with the tail stock NOT locked down, observe how much movement and off center you can see. Do both push-pull and twist CW and CCW. If you lock it down, you can lock in that amount of error. Here is the answer I use. I found (on both my Delta and Jet) what will result in the best alignment. For the Delta, it is to hold the TS pulled to the side of the ways closest to me, then lock it down. The Jet calls for twisting it clockwise as I lock it down. These actions are now automatic, and done each time. So I get consistent results. Try this and see your own results. It made significant improvements for drilling blanks.


----------

